# Bottle cap tambourine



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Here's a tambourine design I came up with about 18-20 years ago. I made a few of them and ended up giving them away to [at the time] band mates. I recently made this one to create a build video for my YouTube channel.

The jingles, or "zils", are mostly-flattened bottle caps. They are threaded on coat hanger wire. The holes in the caps are about twice as large as the diameter of the wire. Once I got the jingles in place, I filled the four holes on the side and touched up the paint.

I used two pair of jingles per opening, for a total of 32 caps. But you could add one more set per opening (16 more caps in total) to get a more full-bodied sound. Arrange the caps in pairs, steel to steel.

I drew up a pattern for this project. It can be printed out and stuck to your material, making it a quick, simple project build. Anyone interested is welcome to download the pattern here: 
http://s65.photobucket.com/user/WoodworkerSteveFrench/library/Bottle%20Cap%20Tambourine

































Some of you will enjoy the video, I hope. I try to focus on entertainment almost as much as the projects themselves, as not to bore the viewer too much:






​


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

When I show this to my grand kids, I get "Pawpaw, can you make me one?" Nice looking project.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

cool cool


----------

